# How good is the quality of the Macbook Pro webcam?



## Charles (Aug 13, 2010)

I just pulled it up for a quick look but seemed pretty good to me. How good a quality of a video can I make recording my Toneport into Garageband and editing a video feed in iMovie that comes off my webcam?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2010)

It's not that good. There will be motionblur. And playing guitar, there will probably be alot of it.
I'd rather suggest investing in some cheap HD camera, like one of those small ones that go for like 150$ (I don't know the US prices, but that's about what they cost here.)


----------



## Andii (Aug 13, 2010)

Those flip(and the other similar ones) cameras suck, whatever you do don't get one. They say they're HD, but they're a grainy mess.

Nothing on the market beats the value of the video mode on a cheap point and shoot.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 13, 2010)

Andii said:


> Those flip(and the other similar ones) cameras suck, whatever you do don't get one. They say they're HD, but they're a grainy mess.
> 
> Nothing on the market beats the value of the video mode on a cheap point and shoot.


I don't see how this is a grainy mess


----------



## Charles (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah that's not bad. I have a Panasonic whatever that's pretty solid and claims to be HD but for some reason I can't get the quality above 360 on YouTube. Does it have something to do with my rendering?


----------



## Andii (Aug 14, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I don't see how this is a grainy mess




That video is an example of what I was talking about. Looks nothing like HD footage should. Very low quality.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2010)

Andii said:


> That video is an example of what I was talking about. Looks nothing like HD footage should. Very low quality.


It's still 50 times better than the Macbook webcam.

@Charles: You have to render it with HD settings to be able to get it to HD on YouTube.


----------



## Charles (Aug 14, 2010)

Murmel said:


> It's still 50 times better than the Macbook webcam.
> 
> @Charles: You have to render it with HD settings to be able to get it to HD on YouTube.



How do I do this in iMovie again?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 14, 2010)

Charles said:


> How do I do this in iMovie again?


Can't help you there because I use Sony Vegas, sorry.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 15, 2010)

imovie HD is easy to use dude. not a problem there. the macbook webcams are good enough, not amazing, but okay. you need lots of lighting, but also very balanced lighting, so you´re not either burnt out on one side of your face or under-exposed on the other.


----------

